# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Кто я по варне? Как определить?

## Ямуначарья дас

Марал:

Вот в наше время как узнать молодому человеку каков его долг? Кто он и какие у него обязанности…

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Марал!

Насколько я понимаю, Ваш вопрос в том, какова Ваша варна, как ее определить.

Прежде всего, давайте разберемся, что такое варна, почему их четыре и чем они различаются . Варны различаются по вритти, способу получения денежных средств. Существует 4 благочестивых способа получения денежных средств, а именно: получение фиксированного вознаграждения за свой труд (зарплаты), получение прибыли, взимание налогов (а также штрафов и таможенных пошлин) и получение пожертвований. Эти четыре способа получения денежных средств соответствуют четырем варнам: шудры, вайшьи, кшатрии и брахманы. При этом определенным варнам соответствуют определенные виды деятельности. Шудры выполняют поручения тех, то их нанял, вайшьи занимаются торговлей и земледелием (при этом самостоятельно определяя свою деятельность), кшатрии являются царями-воинами, брахманы занимаются деятельностью, связанной с Богом, проявляющимся как божества, жертвенный огонь, ведическое знание (они могут быть священнослужителями, аюрведическими врачами, астрологами и т.д).

Представители различных варн обладают различными личностными качествами, порождаемыми их собственной природой и естественным образом обладают различными жизненными ценностями. Жизненный интерес шудры составляет стабильность и защищенность, вайшьи – богатство, кшатрия – власть, брахмана – знание. Ниже приводится описание качеств представителей различных сословий, данное в Шримад Бхагаватам (7.11.21-24):

21. Признаки брахмана - это владение умом, владение чувствами, аскетичность, чистота, удовлетворенность, незлопамятность, бесхитростность, знание, милосердие, правдивость и полная преданность Верховной Личности Бога.

22. Воинская доблесть, непобедимость, выдержка, сила, щедрость, воздержанность, умение прощать, преданность брахманам, неистощимая жизнерадостность и правдивость – таковы признаки кшатрия.

23. Преданность полубогам, духовному учителю и Верховному Господу, Вишну; стремление самосовершенствоваться в выполнении религиозных обязанностей, обеспечении материального благополучия и удовлетворении чувств; вера в слова духовного учителя и священных писаний, а также умение и неизменное желание зарабатывать деньги - таковы признаки вайшьи.

24. Почитание представителей высших сословий [брахманов, кшатриев и вайшьев], безукоризненная чистоплотность, отсутствие лицемерия, преданность своему господину, совершение жертвоприношений без произнесения мантр, отсутствие склонности к воровству, правдивость и стремление всячески защищать коров и брахманов – таковы признаки шудры.

Ум представителя каждой из варн будет спокоен, столкнувшись с любым из аспектов деятельности в рамках своей варны и будет испытывать беспокойство, столкнувшись с аспектами деятельности в рамках чужой. Например, кшатрий не испытывает никакого беспокойства от того, что ему при выполнении профессиональных обязанностей приходится рисковать жизнью. “О Партха, счастливы те кшатрии, которым неожиданно выпадает на долю возможность сражаться, открывая перед ними райские врата” (Бхагавад-Гита 2.32). Однако шудра или вайшья пришли бы в смятение и сильно страдали бы, если им пришлось бы сражаться с оружием в руках. Кшатрий, в свою очередь, страдал бы неимоверно, если бы нанялся в услужение кому-либо.

Нахождение в своей варне и выполнение _своих_ обязанностей позволяет подняться до уровня саттвы, благости, в то время как исполняющий чужие обязанности будет вынужден оставаться в более низких гунах. А из невежества и страсти невозможно “шагнуть” в трансцендентное, это можно сделать лишь из благости. Поэтому исполнение своих обязанностей в рамках варнашрама дхармы чрезвычайно важно для искреннего преданного. К сожалению, среди некоторых преданных ИССКОН распространено мнение, что нам это все не нужно. Точнее два мнения: 1. сейчас Кали Юга и мы все хуже шудр 2. мы вайшнавы и мы все выше брахманов. У меня есть любимая цитата Шрилы Прабхупады на этот счет (Шримад Бхагаватам, 7.11.21, комментарий): “В нынешнюю эпоху, в век Кали, почти все люди шудры (калау шудра самбхавах); сейчас очень трудно найти настоящего брахмана, кшатрия или вайшью. Хотя члены Движения сознания Кришны – брахманы и вайшнавы, это Движение пытается восстановить дайви-варнашраму, ибо без такого устройства общества о мире и процветании не может быть и речи”.

Как же определить варну?

[я отвечу завтра, ввиду большого объема материала]

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Прежде всего, я хотел предупредить об определенной опасности, связанной с определением варны. Дело в том, что в классической варнашраме (т.е. в варнашраме, где выполняющие долг своей варны и своего ашрама рассчитывают на обретение определенных плодов своей деятельности) существует определенное понимание различного статуса представителей разных варн. Шудры являются самым низким сословием, вайшьи находятся выше, кшатрии еще выше, брахманы являются самой высшей варной. Это порождает определенный этикет. Например, в Ману Самхите сказано, что если представитель низшей варны оскорбит представителя высшей варны какой-либо частью своего тела, эту часть тела ему следует ему отрубить. Однако, в дайви варнашраме, т.е в варнашраме преданного служения, представители всех варн находятся на одном уровне – уровне вайшнава. Шудра в дайви варнашраме занимает положение равное с вайшьей, кшатрием и брахманом. Человек, решивший посвятить свою деятельность служению Кришне, является лучшим из людей. То, к какой варне он относится, в данном случае является “техническим” аспектом, подобным, скажем, его росту или цвету глаз. Однако, мы не так давно были материалистами, и у нас сохранилась привычка наслаждаться своим статусом, судить людей по их положению в обществе. Поэтому существует риск пренебрежительного отношения к вайшнавам на отсновании их варны (что будет являться вайшнава-апарадхой, самой страшной их апарадх). Поэтому, подробное знание о том, как определить варну не следует давать широко, чтобы не породить “кастовость”. Мой Гурудев не рекомендовал мне этого делать. Если мы хотим определить свою собственную варну, для того, что бы узнать, каков наш долг и как мы сможем лучше служить Кришне, это говорит о нашей искренности. Однако если мы увлечемся определением варн окружающих нас вайшнавов, это может стать для нас причиной большой опасности. Чтобы определить Вашу варну, я бы рекомендовал Вам обратиться с этим вопросом лично к одному из инициирующих духовных учителей ИСККОН.

В заключении я бы хотел привести еще одну цитату Шрилы Прабхупады (Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья, 8.58): "Каждый человек должен выполнять свои профессиональные обязанности в соответствии со своими наклонностями. В соответствии со своими способностями, ему следует занять положение в системе варнашрамы. Деление людей на шудр, вайшьев, кшатриев и брахманов является естественным для общества. На самом деле у каждого есть предписанные обязанности в соответствии с варнашрама-дхармой. Те, кто подобающим образом исполняет свои предписанные обязанности, живут, не ведая забот, и материальные условия не доставляют им беспокойств. Духовые уклады жизни – брахмачарья, грихастха, ванапрастха и санньяса – называются ашрамами. Если человек исполняет предписанные обязанности как социального, так и духовного укладов жизни, он удовлетворяет Верховную Личность Бога. Если же он отвергает свои профессиональные обязанности, он становится преступником [transgressor, другой вариант преревода: грешником] и кандидатом на жизнь в аду. В самом деле, мы можем видеть, что различные люди заняты деятельностью различным образом; следовательно, должны быть выделены классы людей в соответствии с их работой. Чтобы достичь совершенства, следует поместить преданное служение в центр своей жизни. Таким образом, человек сможет пробудить свои природные наклонности при помощи работы, общения и образования. Следует принимать уклад варнашрамы в соответствии с квалификацией, а не по рождению. Пока данная система не будет введена, деятельность людей не сможет исполняться систематически. Брахманы являются интеллектуалами, способными понять Верховную Личность Бога. Они всегда заняты развитием знания. Не имеет значения, рожден ли человек в Индии или за ее пределами. Те, кто по природе своей очень отважны и кто стремится управлять другими, называются кшатриями. Те, кто имеет наклонность заниматься производством пищи при помощи сельскохозяйственных методов, защищать коров и других животных и заниматься торговлей называются вайшьями, или торговцами. Те, кто не обладает достаточным интеллектом, чтобы быть брахманом, кшатрием или вайшьей, должен служить господину и называются шудрами. Таким образом, каждый может быть вовлечен в служение Господу и сознание Кришны. Если общество не функционирует в соответствии с естественным делением на уклады, социальное устройство деградирует. Вывод таков, что обществу следует принять научный метод варнашрама-дхармы."

Спасибо Вам за Ваш интересный вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

